# Trends That You Like



## Arisone (Apr 20, 2010)

The other thread focused on trends that we hate.  So, I wondered what trends do you actually like?


I love Boy Blazers and the motorcycle/biker jacket trend.  In NYC, many women are wearing these two items, especially the biker jacket.
Recently, I caved in and bought a Boy Blazer (via Forever 21) and a motorcycle jacket (via Asos).  I love that you can pair a Boy Blazer with a night dress and turn it into a day dress.  Wearing one instantly enhances your outfit.   


Leggings- Love pairing them with a mini skirt or short dress.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 20, 2010)

I love leggings also. They get a bad rap but if you cover your behind, you can look fab. 

I also love military jackets, jackets with shoulder pads, and ruched sleeved sweaters. I love the emphasis on the shoulders. 

Gladiator sandals are still a fave. Fashion mags say they are out, but I don't care.

Add skinny jeans to the list of loves. 

I have a closet full of cardigans. It's my fave accessory. And my friends rag on me sometimes but I love my flats. Tory Burch flats, specifically. They are beyond comfortable, preppy and stylish.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in love with those body stocking things.. 
I got 12 in 6 diff colours (1 short sleeve 1 long) for £1 each in this store called "Teenscene" last weekend! 

No single item has got me more compliments than these worn as tops with baggy jeans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and big fringes! I don't want one myself, but they are waay cute!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 21, 2010)

Opaque tights
Mini dresses
Pencil skirts
Patent heels
Flats
Cardigans
Long silk tunics
Motorcycle jackets
Leggings
Boyfriend jackets
Peacoats
Nautical inspired tops and shorts
Huge bags
Little to no accessories
Little black dresses
Chunky zippers
Bodysuits with high waisted skirts


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 21, 2010)

.....BOWS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bigger the better. 

I also adore the vintage dresses that are making a comeback, and orange lips.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2010)

I like trends that work on my body type. I'm tall (5'7") have long legs and hourglass figure. Therefore I like:

- high waisted skirts 
- Mini skirts - coz I love showing off my legs
- shift dresses - if it's nipped at the waist I'm all for it
- anything nautical
- all the clothing in flesh tones - I just got a beige shirt dress


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

I admit I love UGGS! lol My Pink UGGS with cream fur trim are my fav comfy boots. I also love black leggings, wedge heels, and animal prints. I love bangle bracelets and big hoop earrings. Juicy Couture, Baby Phat, and VS are my fav's for hot clothes & shoes. I love VS's PINK sweats and hoodies so much too.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2010)

boyfriend blazers look very sexy on ladies. i love that trend. and i also like all teh foral prints that seems to be all over the uk right now!


----------



## m4dswine (Apr 23, 2010)

Biker jackets, the distressed military post apocalyptic look.

Within that short skirts with leggings, skinny jeans, vest tops, tshirts, grey/greige/black/white things, buckles, straps, spikes.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

light blue jeans or leggins with white T-shirt and high heals!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 8, 2010)

Military jackets and I'm always a fan of stripper heels that shit never goes out of style


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 9, 2010)

love skinny jeans, biker jackets, anything nautical, polka-dot, gladiator shoes, high waisted skirts..pretty much anything retro!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2010)

Leggings--I fought my love for leggings for a long time and finally caved.

Recently I've been liking skinny jeans, thought I hated those at first too.


----------



## Sony (Jul 9, 2010)

Scarves in the summer...love the look


----------



## bea_16 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like shorts over tights,skinny jeans/pants,wedges and menswear inspired pieces like blazers.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh and huge earrings.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 12, 2010)

Pastel colours on nails! love it.
Skinny jeans...don't wear any other type...they just don't look right on me.
high-waisted skirts and shorts


----------



## vividtouch (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Oh and huge earrings._

 
yeah i second the motion! hehe ^_^ and also the jackie o glasses!

i also like skinny jeans (but i guess its no longer applicable for me) but i still find it nice to look at...
belts...retro look! ^_^


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 24, 2010)

I love that 80s/90s style with a modern twist is in fashion.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 25, 2010)

-Large sunglasses
-Fun tasteful fedoras
-skinny jeans or jeggings (my behind must be covered in jeggings though)
-bejewelled sandals

I also thing some of the big rings are very cute. I am in between sizes somehow and can't find one that fits properly. Still on the lookout though


----------



## na294 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Leggings--I fought my love for leggings for a long time and finally caved.

Recently I've been liking skinny jeans, thought I hated those at first too._

 
You should get Jeggings!  Its the best of both worlds.  The comfort of a legging but the look a skinny jean.  I have ones that have an actual jean waist too so they look nice and put together but feel like pj's.


----------



## megan92 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamBrunette* 

 
_I admit I love UGGS! lol My Pink UGGS with cream fur trim are my fav comfy boots. I also love black leggings, wedge heels, and animal prints. I love bangle bracelets and big hoop earrings. Juicy Couture, Baby Phat, and VS are my fav's for hot clothes & shoes. I love VS's PINK sweats and hoodies so much too._

 
I love UGGS too!!  Glad I'm not the only one.


I've noticed a lot of lace clothes lately and I think they're really cute.
Hmm, what else?  Skinny jeans.  Ruched tops.  I know some people hate these, but I like those fox tail things people hang on their bags and stuff lol.  I like plaid shirts a lot, too.  Haha yeah my style is pretty  plain/typical.  Also, I guess this isn't really a trend but I like the color forest green.   It's kind of uncommon so I when I find something in that color I want it!


----------



## midwesternfront (Aug 11, 2010)

right now I am loving / needing
an army surplus jacket
skinny cargo pants
leopard platforms or wedges
red leather anything
more turbans
an aviator jacket / shearling
printed tights


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been loving over the knee boots lately. Just ordered myself a pair of grey ones!! ^_^


----------



## JULIA (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm loving summer dresses paired with belts. That's the look I've been rocking all summer long. This fall I'm hoping to find some really tall boots to wear with my skinny jeans. I'm also finally caving when it comes to buying pin-up inspired pieces (pinupgirlcothing.com is my bible)


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_I'm loving summer dresses paired with belts. That's the look I've been rocking all summer long. This fall I'm hoping to find some really tall boots to wear with my skinny jeans. I'm also finally caving when it comes to buying pin-up inspired pieces (pinupgirlcothing.com is my bible)_

 
Wheels & Doll Baby - Clothes to Snare a Millionaire

you may be interested in this brand - quite pinup inspired!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^ Ooh, so pretty yet too pricey!


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 31, 2010)

*sigh*  yes very ....  why is it always the way with things I love ?  hahaha


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 2, 2010)

That site has some really pretty stuff. I'd rather splurge and love everything I have than spend less on stuff I don't like as much with mediocre quality.


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 2, 2010)

yes I totally agree.  my friends thought I was absolutely NUTS spending $300+ on a pair of jeans a few years ago - but, several years on, the jbrands are still looking good!  And well worth the cash!

the w&db cardigans in particular are very versatile, in my opinion.


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 2, 2010)

unfortunately, I don't really have the figure for some of the dresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I did!!  (stick thin)


----------



## kenmei (Sep 20, 2010)

Shift and Sheath Dresses
Red lipstick (now that fall's almost here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Lace
Motorcycle jackets
Skinny Jeans


----------



## Nicala (Sep 21, 2010)

Skinny jeans on curvy women. The key to wearing them is that they should be stretchy! Old Navy Rockstar skinny jeans are fab fab FAB! 

Here's a pic of me wearing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're on sale right now for $20, they're usual price is $35!


----------



## Senoj (Sep 23, 2010)

I really like the jeggins trend. They are jean leggings. It's alternative to wear if you like wearing skinny jeans. I just ordered a pair of jeggins. I can't wait to wear them with boots and heels this season.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 30, 2010)

I fricken love liquid leggings. they make ur legs and ur ass look hot.




Vests. They look really cute!





gladiator sandals enuf said


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2010)

Those Rockstar Skinny Jeans are amazing! I have 2 pairs - both black. I want the grey and blue pairs...

They're usually $44.50 here in Canada, but went on sale recently for $25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My bf is like, those jeans are SO tight! Your ass looks SO round. LOL


----------



## Nicala (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Those Rockstar Skinny Jeans are amazing! I have 2 pairs - both black. I want the grey and blue pairs...

They're usually $44.50 here in Canada, but went on sale recently for $25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My bf is like, those jeans are SO tight! Your ass looks SO round. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL Exactly! They're about the best jeans ever created! And the comfort... SO AMAZINGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm happy that animal prints are back...one of my favourite prints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like most fall trends as usual


----------



## Junkie (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_LOL Exactly! They're about the best jeans ever created! And the comfort... SO AMAZINGGGGGGGGG!_

 
Oh I know! I wish they made them in colours too! Like purple, royal blue, red, etc! Or even a lighter wash of the blue ones - I don't really like the indigo wash...they bleed on everything - underwear, socks, boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll definately go back for the grey atleast!


----------



## dressedtokill (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aurora~** 

 
_yes I totally agree. my friends thought I was absolutely NUTS spending $300+ on a pair of jeans a few years ago - but, several years on, the jbrands are still looking good! And well worth the cash!_

 
I agree with you on the quality. I only buy premium denim and yes, while my jeans may all cost around $200 they have lasted so long and are still looking amazing.


As for "trends" that I like:
- skinny jeans (I don't really consider these a trend anymore because they have become a very mainstream style of denim)
- jeggings
- leggings
- high waisted mini skirts
- military style (coats, boots)
- boyfriend blazers
- oversized, chunky knits


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 12, 2010)

skinny jeans
leggings in tall boots
patterned nylons.


----------



## Cupid (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm loving...
-Military jackets
-Combat boots
-Anything with bows!
-Femme dresses with florals 
-Boyfriend blazers
-Close toe wedges


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got my first pair of 'combat' boots from urban outfitters and I'm in looove! Super cute yet edgy at the same time


----------



## cetati (Nov 6, 2010)

I love that clogs and sandals with socks are back in again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Posted these in another thread but just SO EXCITED ABOUT THESE SHOES OMG


----------



## kimmietrinh (Nov 14, 2010)

Jeggings! I got a pair for $5 at Charlotte Russe and they fit! Great comfortable fit. Too bd they didn't have any more left in my size.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

Cupid said:


> -Close toe wedges


  	x2 on the military jackets. I always have loved them and I am glad I can go to the mall a get a couple.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 16, 2011)

I love that we're seeing more platform shoes instead of straight stilettos!


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 23, 2011)

Platform shoes
  	Open sleeve or open shoulder tops
  	Interesting braids
  	Ruffles
  	I also love that little steampunk accents are creeping into shops.


----------



## nightingails (Aug 25, 2011)

scarves
  	different colour jeans - like brown etc.
  	oxfords
  	hats - love hats! so fun to spice up your outfit esp if you can't come up with any hairdo you like that day
  	skinny jeans
  	blazers - lots of colours too
  	military boots


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 25, 2011)

Nightingails...I always WANT to love up on scarves and I have many of varying shapes & fringes but I always feel sort of dorky the way I wear them.  Could you give me some tips on how you like to wear yours?


----------

